# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  10 dBi Omni Directional Antenna

## dti

Η εκπληκτική σε απόδοση omni σε πολύ καλή τιμή, μόνο για το Σαββατοκύριακο στο fab-corp.com :

- SUPER HIGH QUALITY, SUPER LOW PRICE! - 

This 10 dBi Super High-Quality & High-Performance Omnidirectional Antenna from Comet, an industry leader in antennas, features an impressive 10 dBi gain for long-range multipoint applications. The mounting pipe helps protect the N female connector from rain/moisture. Heavy duty fiberglass radome, is durable enough to stand up to over 130 miles per hour wind gusts! Mounting is with two heavy duty extruded aluminum brackets and stainless steel U-Bolts. 

* Frequency Range 2400-2500 MHz 
* Gain 10 dBi 
* VSRW 1:1.5 max 
* Maximum Input Power 100 W 
* Wind Survival >150 MPH 
* Polarization Vertical 
* Integral N Type Female 
* 45 Inches Long 
* 2.5 inch max diameter mast 


Regular Price: $ 152.00
*Your Price: $ 84.95*

----------


## MerNion

den ksero an simferei.. tin eida kai ego tin prosfora alla ap' oti eida sto site tou magaziou tou gadgetakia mia stella omni pali 10dBi tin exei 65 euro... ektos kai an iparxei kapoia diafora stin poiotita kai simferei auti apo ameriki.. kamia gnomi?

----------


## dti

Πρόκειται για την *καλύτερη omni* που έχουμε δει και δοκιμάσει μέχρι στιγμής! 
Καμία σχέση με τις omni (?) από τη Stella Doradus! 
Εδώ δεν πρόκειται για προχειροκατασκευή με πλαστικοποιημένο χαρτόνι...
Η ποιότητα αυτής της κεραίας δεν περιγράφεται εύκολα με λέξεις...

----------


## dkounal

Βαλε μια για μένα....

----------


## dkounal

Ξέρεις τι γωνία έχουν? γενικότερα τα χαρακτηριστικά τους ? Μπορεί να γίνουν δύο...

----------


## [email protected]

Η Σάμος ενδιαφέρεται να αγοράσει αυτή την πολύ καλή -όπως λέγεται- κεραία.Ισχύει τελικά η προθεσμία γι αυτό το σαββατοκύριακο?Το ίδιο το site δεν ανέφερε κάτι τέτοιο!Αν όντως η προσφορά ισχύει για περισσότερες μέρες,θα ήταν καλό να αναφερθεί η τελική τιμή(μεταφορικά,τελωνεία κτλ.) ώστε να γίνει η παραγγελία.

Άπαν@Σάμος  ::

----------


## MerNion

a entaksei tote  ::  an einai i kaliteri tis agoras aksizei ta lefta tis.. basika eimai se dilima an einai na tin paro alla akoma den exo asirmates karta gia esto mia proti dokimi, omni tha paro? isos gia arxi mia grid na ta kalitera kai argotera perno kai omni.. ti lete?
alloste prolabenoume na mazepsoume simetoxes gia na ginei paragellia mexri simera to bradi?

----------


## dti

> Ισχύει τελικά η προθεσμία γι αυτό το σαββατοκύριακο?Το ίδιο το site δεν ανέφερε κάτι τέτοιο!Αν όντως η προσφορά ισχύει για περισσότερες μέρες,θα ήταν καλό να αναφερθεί η τελική τιμή(μεταφορικά,τελωνεία κτλ.) ώστε να γίνει η παραγγελία.
> 
> Άπαν@Σάμος


Στην αρχική σελίδα του fab-corp.com αναφέρει οτι η τιμή ισχύει μόνο για το σαββατοκύριακο. Η τελική τιμή θα διαμορφωθεί στα 115 ευρώ περίπου.

----------


## nionios

Φιλε DTI
Χρειάζομαι και εγώ μια OMNI σαν και αυτην.
Υπολόγισέ με και μένα
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Νιονιος
p.s. Στειλε μου pm για τα περαιτέρω.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dkounal

Τελικά κάνε δύο τις omni για μένα.....

----------


## MAuVE

Αν μονταριστεί Δαμιανέ παραγγελία βάλε και μία για μένα αφού ρωτήσεις τον Πάνο αν συμφωνεί με την επιλογή για τον συγκεριμένο προορισμό

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dti

Εκανα μία παραγγελία για 6 τεμάχια, πριν από λίγο για να είμαστε σε κάθε περίπτωση εντός χρονικών ορίων (είπαμε είναι weekend offer). 
Υπολόγισα όσους έχουν εκφράσει την επιθυμία να αγοράσουν από μία ή δύο. Νομίζω οτι περισσεύει και μία ακόμη. Για ποιόν;

----------


## akou

Γιά μένα!!! Γίνεται;
Αν ναί, στείλε μου PM να φέρω τα χρήματα - να γνωριστούμε κι' όλας

----------


## dti

O.K. Θα τα πούμε με pm.

----------


## dti

Παρελήφθησαν οι 6 omni  ::

----------


## dkounal

> Παρελήφθησαν οι 6 omni


Ωραία, βλέπώ να έρχοναι κι αυτές μαζί.....  ::  Ξέχνα προς στιγμή τα Ν female.....

----------

